# Motorhome crockery - china or melamine?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
Just daydreaming my way till next weekend when we pick up the van and mentally packing it, arranging the cupboards etc (probably a girly thing - always wanted a doll's house).

What do you take with you - spare china plates and real glasses (like my husband wants to 'cos "we've spent enough money"!) or the picnic style plastic glasses and melamine plates? What's your reasoning for taking whatever you do take?

I know, I know...I am very sad... BUT IT'S ALL SO EXCITING!!!!!!! :lol: 

Lesley


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Having picked up our first motorhome this last Saturday, I was glad that we went for melamine when out yesterday & hit drove over some pot-holed road surfaces.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We have melamine plates and plastic glasses. Think they won't rattle in the cupboards as much as the real thing as well as not getting broken during sudden braking (not had too much of that though!).

Lorna


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

China for us.

Stored properly in plate and mug racks and clips for stemmed glasses - no rattles


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Matter of personal preference! However china is heavy and breaks easy.
I have all melamine except for mugs, melamine ones stain very easily and I don't like that. I also carry 4 wine glasses, cheap ones because I regularly break them. They are really only to supplement my expensive plastic ones and are kept to keep the guests happy. As far as I am concerned, a drink taste the same whatever its served from.

peedee


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We started out with all melamine and plastic, believing that it was the best idea, thinking it wouldn't matter and that they wouldn't get broken.

Now we have replaced the mugs for proper ones, we have a couple of very sturdy glasses. and two large delph pasta type bowls which we use for dinner. We still have plastic side plates and a couple of plastic glasses, but we have never had a problem with anything breaking
. 
I don't mind what I eat off, but drinking from a proper mug is definitely better. 

Have fun with the new van, or 'babby-house'. I still love playing house even after more than three years.

Ca


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*melamine or china*

We use melamine for everything other than tea and coffee, tea stains the cups.........looks horrible
Chris


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Not just a girly thing, motorghomes and their contents are also big boys toys. 

We are happy with plastic glasses so long as they are good ones that look the part and do not have sharp edges that can be felt on the lips (for the first couple of drinks anyway!) I once had occasion to pull a broken wine glass out of the back of my hand. I was on stage at the time....before the days of 'elf 'n safety. I had to grip my hand tightly to stop the blood gushing until the end of the scene. I ended up in casualty dressed in 1750 period black tights and tunic. Hence no real glass on the motorhome. We also worry about grandchildren falling against glasses or tumblers.

As for plates, we have tried both. We are using plastic at the moment but I did not find a problem with china so long as they were stored in an area bounded by solid sides so that they are not able to slide off the pile. China is best in the winter if you want warm the plates and then to eat warm food. Plastic are more difficult to warm in the oven (I burnt one where it overhung the burner at the back).

We changed to plastic plates in order to keep the weight down, as now that we carry a scooter in the garage every ounce counts. 

I hope this helps....good luck, rogerandveronica


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

I forgot to say that like codfinger we use "pretty" china mugs for tea and coffer because of the staining problem.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I should have said we do use proper mugs too, for the same reason as said before - the melamine stains and we prefer to drink from a proper mug.

Good luck!

Lorna


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Proper mugs because of the staining, proper dinner plates because we like to serve hot meals onto well heated plates and a few crockery oven dishes, everything else is plastic just because it will not break, Alan.


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We use arcopol toughened glass plates, bowls, mugs, and glasses.

Bought them in france at a hypermarket.

Best of both worlds as they don,t stain or break.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We have a nice melamine set bought for us as a present, but don,t use the mugs,gave them away for a raffle prize. We use china mugs as others say better to clean, and carry 2 pyrex plates so can use in the oven or to keep food hot when cooked.We use plastic glasses for drinks but carry some decent glasses in case have company and they don't like plastic...I know you can ask them to bring glasses,but they don;t take up much room so....I wrap the grill and tins for oven in bubble wrap so no rattles.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Crockery*

We use Arcopal, fine French porcelain, as we have done for many years. But then once on an Aire someone said "that is what you have to use if you drive a Hymer" 8O seriously though, we do like to do things proper :twisted: 
heads down and wait!!
curlyboy


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Melamine dinner plates, proper heavy stainless steel cutlery, but our mugs are strange in that you can use them anywhere, (microwave) but they never get hot on the outside.

On the downside they advertise Dog and Cat worming tablets!! But as they were free of the vets we are not complaining.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi.
we use plastic wine glasses,
real glass tumblers
"China" for cups and saucers
Melamine for plates and bowls - but only for 'wet food'

However - we mainly use paper plates - it cuts down on the washing up and I am a lazy so and so


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Bone china & cut glass because it's nice :wink:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Bone China mugs, glass wineglasses... (ridiculously cheap glasses from John Lewis and even cheaper from Wilkinsons !! ...avoid the thick rimmed ones ) 

one pyrex plate for the microwave and the rest is melamine. Stainless cutlery and cook's knife


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We started off with melamime but now have Arcopal plates and bowls which we bought locally for about 50p each. They don't stain or break and they're also very light. 
Our mugs are china and 'glasses' are plastic.
Lesley


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

*Crockery*

Like Curlyboy, we like to use fine porcelain and ours is white and made by Medard de Noblat at Limoges. In 6 years we have only broken 2 plates and that was when they slipped off the drainer on to clay tiles at a Spanish campsite. I find that if you put a layer of non-slip mat between each item they don't rattle in transit or get damaged. Our mugs are also porcelain but made by M & S and they sit in tailor made holders along with the glass tumblers. Wine glasses are held by clips on the stems.

I too was told that if you have a Hymer, you had to do it properly!

Sue


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Two proper mugs..Two nice strong plates 4 nice plastic glasses.
and a two piece melemine set (Bowels, side and main plates)

Boombas


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

peedee said:


> Matter of personal preference! As far as I am concerned, a drink taste the same whatever its served from.
> 
> peedee


Well if ever we meet up for a drink - remind me to serve you the cheap crap! Have to say it most deffinately doesnt taste the same in any receptacle. That said, we'll also be 'toting plastic', due to the weight issues, but i usualy drink beers from the bottle, and 'put up' with plastic glasses (contradiction in terms??), for the wine. Of which red fares better than white out of 'warm' plastic.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

That's one helluva typo Boobas... :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mugs*

Hi

Denby tableware all round here, including glasses! I have had most of it for at least 12 years and it is fabulous. Heavy, but strong enough to take a good knock etc during transit.

Strong and durable crockery often available in Asda for a fiver for a set.

Melamine just does not work for me.

Russell


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

patnles said:


> We started off with melamime but now have Arcopal plates and bowls which we bought locally for about 50p each. They don't stain or break and they're also very light.
> Our mugs are china and 'glasses' are plastic.
> Lesley


How can you have a plastic glass??? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Definately crockery, tried the plastic, as your knife goes one way your food goes the other. Just the cheapie white range from Tesco. Mugs are standard ones. I stick the plates etc in a tupperware tub with those rubber trivet things that I also use as place mats, these get put in the gaps to stop any rattles. Nothing broken yet. And I don't have a Hymer LOL, although Dethleffs are part of the Hymer group - does that count?

karen


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I think the difference with melaware type stuff is the quality, you can find really cheap stuff that is just like plastic, we had that in our last caravan and soon booted it out LOL but now we have some really decent quality melaware, and the mugs are more or less like china/pot they don't stain and you really can't tell much difference. My Daughter in Law has a caravan and even commented on the mugs being 'different' to hers in the caravan even though she did pay a reasonable price for their items. We also use the type of glasses that Wilkinsons etc sell for barbeques/outdoor parties in the summer and again no problem, however we do carry two pot type plates for the times that we want to heat the plates up.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Bone is the way to go - strong and light - bought a set from Woolworth - wouldn't have any other way


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Crockery*

Tea has to be drunk from China Cups just as whisky can only be appreciated when consumed from crystal glasses.
As for everything else Melamine or whatever this pretend crockery is suffices and doesn't get broken. Cups and Glasses do I am afraid.

Steve


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Apart from some mugs, we're melamine. Not for weight, not for rattles but only because I live with the proverbial bull-in-a....

D


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have had the same melamine set for 23 years.
Bought as a present by my mum in our caravan ing years.


Dave p


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

chass said:


> How can you have a plastic glass??? :roll: :lol:


Because someone else said it so I thought I would get away with it :lol:
What I should have said was, our drinking receptacles for water and wine etc. are made of plastic, but I couldn't be a***d. :wink: 
Lesley


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Presently: 

- Sheaf of 6 narrow plastic tumblers
- 4 big heavy proper china mugs
- small very pretty melamine set of 4 plates and bowls with matching
salad bowl
- proper heavy cutlery

Having tried it for couple of years, I now want to swap melamine for slightly bigger diameter china set. I will keep the melamine for picnic outings. Problem with bigger plates is sink and drainer is so little. I feel like Gulliver conjuring in a doll's house.

And I'm with the crystal glass faction on the drinks one too. Plastic is off to the picnic hamper as soon as I can find a sensible place to stash some Waterford.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments - interesting.

I will have to go by what will fit in a Devon Monte Carlo's narrow cupboards I guess, though in this 3 berth van we do gain a kitchen unit which is wider.

I have now been looking at non-slip matting for cupboards though, so the discussion has opened new areas to me.

Can anyone suggest a good online catalogue for motorhoming goods? I can then just go window shopping to my heart's content.

Lesley


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

At the moment have two plastic plates, two plastic bowls, two plastic knives, two plastic forks, two plastic spoons and two plastic glasses from barbecue set, a thermal mug and one HWMBO got when he did the KIMM a couple of years ago. Have only been away in MH once so very inexperienced.

There are very pretty melamine sets at places like Riversway, Todds and Discover around by us but HWMBO said what is wrong with plastic? We are also going to MotorCaravan show at Manchester this weekend so may obtain something there

When HWMBO has his back turned we may obtain a new set of melamine so that my little house on wheels (HERMAN) also has pretty things inside to go with the next cushions and the teddies (Rocky and Preston) - sorry chaps!!!. :sign2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I feel I have been conned!

I was under the impression that all food came in a sandwich and all drink came out of a can or bottle.

So thats how SWMBO has room for all her clothes!! 8O


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Teddies????? - Was that the fur variety, or the ones that come with gussets???

Can imagine the whole matching set.......with co ordinating cushions!!

Could be a good idea - he might agree to go out in the van then. :redhotevil: :redhotevil: :redhotevil:


----------

